# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد قبل ازورود به چهارم؟!!!

## fatma

سلام دوستان به کمک فوریت نیاز دارم، چند روزه هر چی میرم آموزش و پرورش استان مون میگن غیر ممکنه ک قبل از ورود به سال چهارم بتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری هرچی میگم قبول نمیکنن چیکار کنم ب نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟ اگه کسی بوده ک دیپلم مجدد قبل از رفتن به سال چهارم گرفته بیاد بگه چیکار کنم ، تو رو خدا کمک کنید

----------


## meh.75

جالبه منم امروز رفتم برا ثبت نام گفتن نمیشه چون یه بار معافیت تحصیلی گرفتی و بعدش گفتن اگه بعد از تمام کردن سوم درخواست میدادی هیچ مشکلی نبود

----------

